
Google Warnings for Form Input Over HTTP Coming in October - somecoder
https://blog.sucuri.net/2017/08/google-warning-text-input-forms-october-https-ssl.html
======
localcdn
No new information provided with a nice advertisement to use the website's
paid SSL services at the end.

